# Living in Spain without knowing Spanish?



## Katemac11

I'm in my last year of library school, and my advisor has contacts with an international business school in Madrid. I may have the chance to go there for a year and work in the library. I spoke to the librarian there a little bit, and it sounds like a great opportunity. It's up to me to decide whether I want to pursue it further. 

I have one concern...I don't really speak Spanish. I did take Spanish in high school, but I've forgotten most of it. It was also Mexican Spanish, which could be very different from what they speak in Madrid. The school is an English speaking institution, so I wouldn't have a problem at work, but I'm worried about living there without knowing much of the language. Especially since I've heard from a few people who have visited the country that many people do not speak English. 

Any thoughts? Also, your general impressions of Madrid as a place for expats (I'll also browse previous threads here), would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Lolito

If you were talking about Benidorm, maybe you could do it, but in Madrid, I don´t think there are THAT many people that speak English, you might get by at work, but outside of your workplace you might struggle a bit. 

Nothing stops you from learning Spanish right now, anything would help. Once in Madrid, you can start learning ´properly´, it wouldn´t take you long to get the hand of it. 

Spanish people are generally very lazy with languages, I would have thought that here in Gandia we wouldn´t have many problems, but we only found one person that spoke English! Madrid is more cosmopolitan, not as much as Barcelona, but I don´t think Madrid is full of expats, they tend to go to the sunny and beachy places. 

Good Luck!


----------



## xicoalc

I agree with Lolito that Madrid is a far cry from Benidorm or Malaga where there are a high population of English or English-speaking people but at the same time huge cities like Madrid clearly cater for the tourism business I would have thought that you will easily get by.

As the previous comment says – there is no reason why you can't begin to learn Spanish now, there are loads of courses, computer programs and ways that you can learn languages and at least grasp the basics that you need to get by. Once you are there there of course joining a class whether it be once a week or more intensively is a great way to meet people who are in your situation and of course make friends I would have thought that in Madrid there will be endless offers of Spanish courses!

The key thing is in pretty much every part of Spain – and I live now in a very remote area in the nearest city has absolutely zero foreigners living there but I'm accepted because I try. In actual fact after two years of having a Spanish partner my languages improved no end but clearly it takes a long time to become fluent. Nevertheless, I have accepted and people of always appreciated me for the fact that I try I may not necessarily always know the correct word but I can find three or four alternatives that will still make my point!

Generally the Spanish people are very tolerant – I would have thought more so in a big city, and if you are trying and you do not become one of those British people that come to Spain and expect that everything is in your own language – respect them and try to learn their language and you will have a wonderful time!


----------



## Overandout

I moved to Madrid with only having studied Spanish at night school for 2 years (GCSE, then AS level). Once in Madrid I did an intensive course for one month, during which time I would estimate that my Spanish quality doubled.

My advice is do as much study as you can before you come then be prepared to study hard for a while.

Some of the advice above I agree with, e.g.:

There is a large amount of quality language schools that will suit your needs
You will meet very few people who speak English (many will tell you that they do but this is pretence that is maintained for the job market).

You will almost certainly have a bit of difficulty with getting papaerwork and official processes done at first, but it will force you to learn.

Some of the advice above I don't agree with, e.g.:

People are certainly not more tolerant in Madrid, it is a bit of a "stressy" city, as with all capital cities.

To say that there are few expats in Madrid is also a bit misleading, even in my working class residencial barrio I run into English, Irish, Welsh, German and American people from time to time. They just don't live in "colonies" like on the coasts.
If you want to socialize with non-spanish speakers you certainly could, I actually had to work hard to avoid falling into an expat type of life (which was not what I wanted). But it would limit your learning experience.

I wouldn't worry about having your limited knowledge of Spanish from Mexico. Madrid is full of Latin American immigrants who have no issues whatsoever, accent, yes, but so do I and it matters not.


----------



## 90199

My neighbours are from Venezuela and Cuba, I can converse with them, the difference between the language in Spain and the Americas, is minimal, if you have learnt Spanish in México you should not have much difficulty in Madrid.


----------



## baldilocks

Stop worrying about it just get out there and do it! As others have said, Spaniards are very tolerant of those who try to speak their language and they will help where they can. What doesn't go down very well with them is those ignorant ones who, even when greeted, just put their heads down and hurry on past which the Spaniards find is being very rude.


----------



## Katemac11

Thanks everyone for your comments. It's encouraging to hear that as long as I'm trying, many people will be understand.


----------



## Guest

I will put my oar in the water. Agree with Baldilocks, go ahead and do it. It really comes down to a very personal decision - what do you want to do with your life? As a lifelong learner of languages, I have my own bias. If you are a librarian I would think you are interested in language (whatever a library is, I thought they were going extinct). I would say that if you have the interest and the drive, this is a great opportunity. If you don't have the interest, you will hate it. But it is very doable, in my opinion.


----------



## Haggis4092

Go for it! Grab an opportunity with both hands! The language will follow and the spanish are so helpful.


----------



## DunWorkin

This thread is over 2 years old so I would imagine decisions have already been taken or the opportunity has passed


----------



## baldilocks

DunWorkin said:


> This thread is over 2 years old so I would imagine decisions have already been taken or the opportunity has passed


But we never know when somebody trawling through the threads might say "that's the very question I was going to ask"


----------



## snikpoh

baldilocks said:


> But we never know when somebody trawling through the threads might say "that's the very question I was going to ask"


Correct but in this case it's a bit too late as they probably will have been and gone by now.


----------



## tantocomo

Or for any newcomers to the forum (like me!) The most important thing is to try, and people will appreciate your efforts. Also you should consider taking Spanish Classes as they will really help you improve quickly.


----------



## labob

Madrid is a fantastic city, I moved there with no Spanish and studied by myself. I had no problems, again, if you at least try the Spanish don't mind if you fail. The only problem I had was with taxis, they'll try to take you round the houses if you don't know the route.

A year's not very long so if you don't like it you can just go home, nothing ventured...


----------



## labob

Doh! Just realised this.


----------

